# Need new hood - 68 gto - advice on repop?



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

I have the good old crease in the hood on the driver side from crappy old hinges and springs - the metal bracing has failed and the bend in it is pretty severe. I'm not sure about quality of buying a replacement, always heard horror stories about them. Have also heard Ames Perf replacements are decent. What has everyone heard lately? Used are difficult to find and usually have same crease issue.

thanks Joe


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I haven't heard anything bad about them. Ames describes what's needed if your a perfectionist. Don't think you'll go wrong with their product. 

But the 68-69 fenders currently on the market need LOTS of rework to make them fit.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

There was an story of the owner of Coker Tire with his 70 Judge used the repop hood with no issues.Advised to get new hinges too.Recommend Ames


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Just FYI, there is only 1 reproduction 68-70 hood. Various outlets sell them, but they are all sourced from the same Chinese manuf.


----------

